# Very loud noise



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

When we drive between 60-80kms/hr there is a weird and very loud wom-wom-wom-wom type noise. Above and below that there is no issue. Any ideas?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Tires...rotate them, change the pressure, drive on a different road, etc.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

The winters were rotated when I put them on, I might try that this weekend and maybe with the warmer eather we've been having they may be over inflated.....This happens on all the roads.


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the same issue on my 06 Bonavista that i recently purchased . 47K on it with the original Dunlop Grandtek 17" tires . I've read so much on the wheel bearing issue thought that might be it but could it be a tire issue ???


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I will look in to ours this weekend by rotating the tires. if that doesn't work then it probably is something else most likely expensive.:lame:


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm taking mine in to my mechanic on Tuesday the 22nd . I'll report back once i hear back from him .


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I spoke to Nissan, he suggested I bring it in and go for a drive with one of the guys. I told him I do not wish to bring it in have you look at it and tell me it's going to cost $1000s. It was just in 3 weeks ago they replaced the rear passenger bearing along with the bushings and arm..... They looked over all other 3 and they said we were good, which is why I think it could be the tires. at least I hope it's just that. 

Yes please keep me posted I'd ike to know and I will do the same for you.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok just got back from the dealership. It is the right front bearing. :lame: The good thing is it's under warranty and the guys there (super nice) said while it's up there they will replace both fronts. We now have an app Wed to drop it off. I'm glad, I just want to be able to drive this till the end of the lease and not have issues.


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

I made an appointment for Monday with the local Nissan dealership for Monday instead of waiting until Tuesday with my mechanic because i'm pretty sure it's the wheel bearing as well . My drivetrain warranty is still valid and with all the reading on the wheel bearing issues i thought this would be my best option.


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

Well took it in this morning and it was left front wheel bearing . Still under warranty until this July .


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked it up at lunch . What a difference !!!! Nissan dealership was great to deal with . Told me it would have been $380.00 parts and labour if it wasn't under warranty . Wish they would have offered to do both front bearings .


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Glad to hear it, mine goes in tomorrow am. I can't wait. I'd like to drive it and take advantage of it before the lease is up while it's quiet. That's about what they told me it would have cost as well.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Babber your in ottawa as well, what Nissan are you dealing with Hunt club or Tony Graham? as im going to have to get this done as well


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

lmac said:


> Babber your in ottawa as well, what Nissan are you dealing with Hunt club or Tony Graham? as im going to have to get this done as well


I go to 417 Inf/Nis.

Picked it up yesterday after work, WOW is all I can say. It is so quiet now. I actually found myself speeding. I was used to it making so much noise around 60kms/hr-80 so I knew by the noise roughly how fast I was going. Yesterday on the way home, I had to slow down many...many...many times as the noise indicator was no longer present. I was so amazed on how quiet it was. This morning my wife commented on how quiet it was, she said " we don't have to play with the volume on the radio anymore".


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

ahh ok east end. I live in Kanata so i wont be taking it there lol


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Gregger said:


> Picked it up at lunch . What a difference !!!! Nissan dealership was great to deal with . Told me it would have been $380.00 parts and labour if it wasn't under warranty . Wish they would have offered to do both front bearings .


Hi, 
i ve tooked the x-trail to a small garage near my place and it had costed me 450$ to change a rear bearing(twice).
The bearing is garanteed 1 year and labor 3 months.The second change on the right rear wheel was under warranty.The bearing was free,so i ve paid just for labor(4 months after)
This time on the left side had to be done( rear),called a dealer no far from here and they said 400$ with alignement.They work on the car at 65$/hr,when the car is over 100 000km.So ,took the car there(wife did it) and surprise,they had to cut the two bars holding the full hub assembly. 
It costs 100$ each bar,do the math.
630$ the bearing replacement,i m never going back there or any dealer.I trust the other garage and i m talking with the mecanic and seeing what he s doing.


The 380$ for a bearing replacement is totally bull crap to me,once you get there you re cooked.

my 2 cents


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*06 Xtrail bearings*

Are the wheel bearings covered under the 5 yr 100K warranty?


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, wheel bearings are covered under the 5 year / 100000 km warranty .


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Gregger said:


> Yes, wheel bearings are covered under the 5 year / 100000 km warranty .


X2...what he said^^^


----------

